
Evil.sh – A collection of shell tweaks that will drive people insane - Kelamir
https://github.com/mathiasbynens/evil.sh
======
just-juan-post
It's funny but it really needs elements of randomness. Make the "mv instead of
cp" thing only happen 1 out of 10 times and do something similar for the other
levels.

